# **** Till November ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

While I was bale'in hay yesterday, a coyote came out of the timber at about noon and figured he'd watch the show. He sat down around 100 yards from the mowed field and just watched. He stayed for about an hour--- when I got to the end of a windrow and turned the tractor around for the next pass--- he was gone. Kinda reminded me of that movie---Dances with Wolfs. lol. He will have to wait till November for our next meet'in--- when hides are prime.

I didn't have a camera out on the tractor with me--- but heres a pic of the view from my office chair. Still have about 80 more acres to put up before the snow flies.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great pic., he'll be back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It looks very peaceful there catcapper.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful Cat ! Is that your place in the background?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good to see the ol' Fords are still contributing to the effort.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That ol' Ford has put up thousands of bales of hay Glen--- I'll have Miss K use it to push the dirt in on me when my plant'in time comes.lol.

That's a ranch south of my outfit Don. From the edge of the hay field, back to NF is my timber lease for the sawmill. Talked with the owner today about the coyote this morn'in , and she said to kill'em all--- I'll be hunt'in there this fall.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking country 
..had a coyote wreck by deer hunt tonight 
, hes living on borrowed time 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

At least you can bail...to humid here


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Got all the hay equipment hauled back to the mill today.

Need to get 1400 BF of blue stain lumber milled in the next few days for some desert folks and then head to the north part of the range to get ready for a couple elk hunters come'in in from Mississippi.

These short days don't help.lol.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Man------Your a hard worker Cat-----Thanks for sharing*

*  svb*


----------

